
YC Startup School Presentation Day - wonderous
https://blog.ycombinator.com/join-us-for-startup-school-presentation-day/
======
wonderous
Cache of the now removed page:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20170616071238/http://startupscho...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170616071238/http://startupschool.org/presentations)

Also, as a startup that apparently was counted in the stats, it's unclear who
was invited to post and who was not; for the matter, I didn't even receive a
notice that some of the startups would be posting presentations.

